# I would like to know more...



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't really know where to show Betta, how to show Betta, or what qualities judges look for in a show Betta. I have never even thought about showing Betta because I only had my little VT who I think is cute but I know he isn't show material, not even close. I also read that this is not for regular old petstore Betta but I found quite a beauty but wasn't sure if he was just pretty or show material. he is the white splatter paint one in my avatar, I have more pictures but have to get them off my phone before I can share. can anyone point me in the direction of finding out more about showing Betta? I googled it but there is a lot of random stuff that was a bit confusing.

Thanks!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

google International Betta Congress.

All I know is you can only show what you breed.


----------



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

thanks, I am not even close to thinking of breeding so I guess that answers that question.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You don't have to be a breeder to be involved with the IBC. I'm a member and I'm not breeding. You can get all kinds of info through them.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Can get the basic regulations for showing bettas through IBC. But you must _either_ of bred the fish _or_ have a document of the breeder you purchased from. Pet store fish aren't allowed, nor do you have to breed them yourself.


----------



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I'll check out the IBC, I may not be up to breeding but I may bet a bred Betta one of these days.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

BettaPirate said:


> Thanks everyone, I'll check out the IBC, I may not be up to breeding but I may bet a bred Betta one of these days.


sorry, I misunderstood this thread:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=124287


----------



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

No, I think you understood. and I meant buy not bet LOL!


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Myates said:


> Can get the basic regulations for showing bettas through IBC. But you must _either_ of bred the fish _or_ have a document of the breeder you purchased from.


How do you prove that you bred the fish? 

Sorry too lazy to read through their website.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

The IBC has the rules and regulations.. but they do not offer anything for how to get started and general help. An issue I have had with them a while and hope will change with the elections this summer. BUT.. there are plenty of other sites devoted to helping people get started breeding good bettas and showing them. Any site I am affiliated with will have educating and helping breeders as its core purpose. I can not throw out other sites and forums here. BUT.. I am on facebook.. BasementBettas. Find me.. like the page and you will find other places to get information. And I can be reached directly there pretty easy. All sites have different goals or purpose.. it is good to be part of many.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Oh.. though I may come across as direct and blunt.. I'm actually very easy gong and very giving with my time and love to help any interested in the hobby. So never be afraid to approach me directly about anything.


----------

